# Passendes Netzteil für gtx480



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*Passendes Netzteil für gtx480*

Hallo leute ich hab schon einen tread über die stromversorgung der karte gerade gelesen und jetzt komm ich hier mit nem brüller bitte nicht lachen 

Ich sag euch mal mein system:

Core i7 860 @ 3,8Ghz
Asus p7p55d Premium
aktuell eine der ersten gtx260 noch in 65 nm
6 Gb OCZ low voltage
Samsung Writemaster
Samsung 2x 1Tb weis nicht wie die genau heisen 
Synthe KAZEmaster lüftersteuerung
3x 120mm Lüfter blue LED
1x140mm Lüfter blue LED
3x220mm Lüfter


das läuft alles ganz fein mit einem Corsair HX520W. Nur meine Befürchtung ist das es mit der gtx480 eng wird. Ich habe nicht vor irgendetwas nachzurüsten. Sli möchte ich noch nicht nutzen da das passende kleingeld für eine sec. graka grad fehlt. was meint ihr?

Was passiert wenn ich die graka anschliese und zb furmark anmachen würde und das netzteil würde die leistung dann nichtmehr bringen schrott ich da mein system?


mfg und vielen Dank schonmal 


euer dr.


----------



## kress (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

Das HX520 ist wirklich ein wenig eng.
eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts

Die Website sagt, dass man mindestens 530W einplanen sollte, Oc miteinbezogen.


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

das is mehr als dreckig =( und ich will eigt keine angst haben müssen das es zu eng wird.

Kannst du ein günstiges gutes netzteil empfehlen so bis 150 euro, sollte kabelmanagment haben, ich blick bei der ganzen silber ,bronze ,gold verteilung nicht durch weil für mich bis jetzt netzteil, netzteil war und entweder ging es oder eben nicht


----------



## poiu (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

du kannst es eigentlich mal mit deinem NT versuchen, schlimmstenfalls bekommt ein system Reboot/absturz bei Furmark.

NT->

Seasonic M12II-620Bronze 620W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a481023.html

Cooler Master Silent Pro M600, 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

rush power 600W bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

AeroCool E85M 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aktuell TOP ->

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a485162.html


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

und wenn das dann im furmark abschmiert kann aber nichst mit der karte oder der rest hardware passieren?


----------



## miLchi211 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

würde mich auch interessieren!

Wenn das System aufgrund fehlender Stromversorgung abstürzt, muss dann mit  defekter HW gerechnet werden?

Ausserdem,
Liefert ein Adapter (von 6pin zu 8pin) für den 8 Pin Stromanschluss der 480 ausreichend Strom?


----------



## Ahab (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

Das HX520W sollte das Setting mit einer GTX480 auch unter Furmark stemmen können. Damit würde es nur nah am Maximum arbeiten.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

Wenn man ein vernünftiges, hochwertiges Markennetzteil besitzt schaltet sich dieses bei Überlastung einfach ab und der restlichen Hardware passiert nix ... Bei einem Billignetzteil KÖNNTE es sein das eine Spannungsspitze alles killt 

@ Topic, das Corsair HX520W ist ganz ok aber ich vermute ganz arg das das mit deinem i7 und der GTX480 nix wird... greif lieber zur GTX470 die ist deutlich sparsamer und kostet eine ganze Ecke weniger Asche


----------



## poiu (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

ist doch kein LC Power Netzteil^^

dein NT schafft 480W@12V das ist ausreichend für eine GTX 

hier bei games Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 (Seite 26) - 27.03.2010 - ComputerBase

das mit einem @ 4GHz i7 450W Wirkungsgrad abziehen 80% -> 360W 
selbst wenn @Furmark 100W mehr sein sollten könnte es klappen!

das einzige was passieren könnte ist das die lautstärke zunimmmt

EDIT: würde auch die GTX 470 nehmen!


----------



## kress (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

Das Hx520 sollte mit der leichten Überlast, falls sich zustande kommt, fertig werden.
Mit welchem Vcore betreibst du denn den i7? hatte sehr großzügig gerechnet.


----------



## XXXilefXXX (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

ja,nimm die gtx 470!


----------



## Ahab (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

Dann würde ich aber schon wieder eher zu einer HD5870 raten. Diese ist fast immer schneller als die GTX470 und kostet genauso viel, wenn nicht sogar weniger.

Es sein denn du stehst auf Nvidia.


----------



## poiu (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

bei der HD braucht man sich auch keine sorgen um NT machen XD


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

Ahab hat völlig recht, die HD5870 sollte man auch in die Überlegungen einfließen lassen ... bei der langt dann das HX520 auch ganz locker ...


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

danke für die antworten.....  ich wollte wissen ob das netzteil das mit der GTX480 packt und wenn ich eine ati gewollt hätte oder eine gtx470 dann hätte ich das geschrieben. Ich will keinen AtiMist. Strom, Lautstärke, preis sind mir egal aber um gotteswillen bleibt mir mit jeglicher ati fern ..... wenn mein netzteil das nicht packt kauf ich mir eins was mir poiu empohlen hat. is mir egal ob ich dann für das geld 2 atis mit meinem hx520 betreiben könnte


und ja ich bin ein unbelehrbarer nvidiafanboy der zuviel geld hat.


jetzt würde ich nur nochmal gerne wissen was passiert wenn die leistung nicht reicht. 


vielen dank euer dr


----------



## Westcoast (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

wenn die leistung nicht reichen sollte , schaltet das system ab.
es kann auch zu freezes und absürzen kommen .

spätestens da kann man sehen , ob das corsair netzteil überfordert ist.


----------



## Infin1ty (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

ATI ist kein Mist, nur so viel. Das ist nur Geflame 

Kauf dir die GTX480, ist deine Sache,
aber eins möchte ich loswerden:

Die GTX480 verbraucht mehr als eine Radeon 5970,
die 2 Cypress Chips besitzt, welche jeweils ca. 15 % weniger
als die GTX480 leisten, zusammen bei niedrigerem Verbrauch aber wesentlich
mehr leisten. 

mfg Infin1ty


 P.S: Dein NT wird höchstwahrscheinlich reichen.


----------



## Bruce112 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

wenn du kein risiko eingehen willst dann nimm den 600 watt silent pro .

geld hast du ja 


wenn du noch besseres haben willst dann nimm den dark power Bequiet 750 watt 

für 2  480 gtx

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Dark Power Pro (P8) 750W 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## poiu (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

wenn geld da ist würde ich das Seasonic X-650 oder Enermax 87+ 600W


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

@Infinity  du kannst schon lesen oder? ich hab gesagt das mich ati nicht interessiert und ich keine will. Du flamest hier! Und sinnergreifenedes lesen ist scheinbar nicht deine stärke sonst hättest du mir nicht die Radeon 5970 angepriesen.

Für mich ist Ati mist das ist meine persönliche meinung und seine meinung zu sagen ist in meinen augen kein geflame, wenn du es so siehst ereifer dich weiter dran ..... bist ja ein ATI nutzer.... ich seit 10 jahren nvidia und änder bitte meine meinung ich hatte nie ein problem bei Nvidia aber immer mit ATI..... das ist meine erfahrung und da kann keiner kommn das es nicht so ist....


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*



drbeckstar schrieb:


> jetzt würde ich nur nochmal gerne wissen was passiert wenn die leistung nicht reicht.


 
Der Rechner startet nicht, ganz einfach.
Oder er schaltet ab, wenns zu eng wird. Aber das merkt man bei einem hochwetigem Netzteil schon vorher, dass es knapp wird.
Aber das Corsair ist sehr gut, es wird für deine Anforderungen reichen, ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*

Glaube ebenfalls , du solltest es mal mit dem Corsair probieren , gib ihm eine Chance 

Selbst wenn das Corsair 100% ausgelastet ist , hält es für gewöhnlich die Effizienzwerte sehr konstant über 83%.
Habe auch ein Corsair Netzteil.

Falls es doch nicht reichen sollte , kann ich nur das Seasonic 620W Bronze
empfehlen.

Schau dir doch einfach mal den Netzteil Test von Klutten an
Den findest du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...0-850-watt-im-roundup-2010-a.html#post1756646


----------



## Infin1ty (29. April 2010)

*AW: Passanedes Netzteil für gtx480*



drbeckstar schrieb:


> @Infinity  du kannst schon lesen oder? ich hab gesagt das mich ati nicht interessiert und ich keine will. Du flamest hier! Und sinnergreifenedes lesen ist scheinbar nicht deine stärke sonst hättest du mir nicht die Radeon 5970 angepriesen.
> 
> Für mich ist Ati mist das ist meine persönliche meinung und seine meinung zu sagen ist in meinen augen kein geflame, wenn du es so siehst ereifer dich weiter dran ..... bist ja ein ATI nutzer.... ich seit 10 jahren nvidia und änder bitte meine meinung ich hatte nie ein problem bei Nvidia aber immer mit ATI..... das ist meine erfahrung und da kann keiner kommn das es nicht so ist....



Ich bin nicht ATI-Nutzer, ich nutze die Karten die meiner Meinung zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt  nach die beste Wahl sind  Vorher hatte ich ne GTX260 und davor ne 8800 GT. Hatte weder mit NVidia, noch mit ATI nenneswerte Probleme, so wie 99 % aller PC Nutzer. 

Und ich habe nicht versucht dir eine 5970 oder eine andere Radeon  aufzuschwatzen, nur die 5970 mit der GTX480 verglichen.

Wie gesagt, Netzteil wird höchstwahrscheinlich reichen,
wenn ein neues (da anscheinend genug Geld vorhanden)
würde ich das hier vorschlagen, ist momentan non-Plus Ultra:

Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

P.S: Und du solltest gegenüber Leuten mit ner anderen Meinung als der deinen nicht immer gleich persönlich werden.


----------



## drbeckstar (30. April 2010)

*AW: Passendes Netzteil für gtx480*

also leute karte is da! vielen dank erstmal für alle antworten. Es läuft, kann zb Metro auf 1920x1080 dx11 mit allem was man anschalten kann, zocken. Hab über 3Stunden  gezockt. An furmark wag ich mich erst mit einem neuen netzteil.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. April 2010)

*AW: Passendes Netzteil für gtx480*

Probiers einfach mal, mehr als das sich der PC ausschaltet wird
nicht passieren


----------



## schlappe89 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Passendes Netzteil für gtx480*

Ich würde lieber auf Furmark verzichten und das alte NT behalten 
Mal ehrlich wie blöd ist das denn XD
Wenn ich ein Programm programmiere dass die Nachricht anzeigt "Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil" würdest du das dann auch machen?


----------

